# Pumpkin Spice Bread



## kitchenelf (Oct 29, 2003)

Pumpkin Spice Bread

3 cups sugar
1 cup vegetable oil
4 eggs, lightly beaten
1 can (16 ounces) solid-pack pumpkin
3-1/2 cups all-purpose flour
2 teaspoons baking soda
1 teaspoon baking powder
1 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1 teaspoon ground nutmeg
1/2 teaspoon ground cloves
1/2 teaspoon ground allspice
1/2 cup water

In a large bowl, combine sugar, oil and eggs. Add pumpkin and mix well.
Combine dry ingredients; add to the pumpkin mixture alternately with
water. Pour into two greased 9-in. x 5-in. x 3-in. loaf pans. Bake at 350
F for 60-70 minutes or until bread tests done. Cool in pans 10 minutes
before removing to a wire rack; cool completely. 

Yield: 2 loaves

** Recipe originally posted by Filus


----------



## SierraCook (Mar 31, 2006)

I was looking through some older threads and found this recipe.  It sounds delicious.  The only thing is that I don't have two loaf pans, but now I have a good excuse to  buy another one.


----------



## kadesma (Mar 31, 2006)

SC,
I've made this recipe and it's really good. I gave both my boys one in their Christmas baskets and they loved them.

kadesma


----------



## lulu (May 29, 2006)

It looks amazing!  In fact, I tink I'll try it this afternoon.  Is this going to happen everytime I come here...that I'll find a recipe that I HAVE to cook?!  LOL


OK, I am editing this post because I baked this yesterday afternoon, having read the recipe, and it IS amazing, one of the loveliest plain cakes ever in fact.    In UK we get very few recipes for pumpkin and it is almost exclusively used as a savory and recipes like this are just wonderful for me.    Will the second loaf freeze?


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 15, 2006)

Sorry to get back to you so late lulu - the second loaf should freeze nicely.  I'm glad you liked it - pumpkin bread is quite common here.  Thanks for the karma too


----------



## Banana Brain (Jul 5, 2006)

I don't like pumpkin bread, because I always expect it to taste like pumkin pie and it never does to me. Or pumking spice lattes. I do like chai teas though, which do taste to me like pumkin pie.


----------



## lulu (Jul 6, 2006)

I love anything pumpkin. Squash an pumpkins have been very under used in UK, but I love them.  I eat it all the time.  We usually use it as a potato substitute, but I REALLY love sweet pumkin recipes too....reminds me of the time I spent US as a kid.  The English often just don't "get" pumpkin pie, but when you talk sweet potato and Marshmallow they almost die of horror!  LOL

This was a great recipe, and I plan for it to beome a bit of a staple, because it went down so well.


----------



## Dina (Jul 6, 2006)

Your recipe sounds great Kitchenelf.  Try adding some good quality semi-sweet chocolate chips in your batter.  It's a special treat.


----------



## Angie (Jul 6, 2006)

Speaking of pumpkin, my mom makes this...very good and VERY easy, only two ingredients.

1 box of spice cake mix
1 can pumpkin (not pumpkin pie filling)

Mix and bake according to cake directions.  Batter will be very thick.  Frost with cream cheese frosting.


----------



## rickell (Oct 12, 2006)

Angie said:
			
		

> Speaking of pumpkin, my mom makes this...very good and VERY easy, only two ingredients.
> 
> 1 box of spice cake mix
> 1 can pumpkin (not pumpkin pie filling)
> ...


this might be a silly ? but you do add all the other ingredients the cake
mix calls for too?


----------



## licia (Oct 12, 2006)

If I don't find a recipe for the pumpkin cranberry muffins soon, I think I may try to make this into muffins and add dried cranberries and a few walnuts, and use muffin pans. Of course it would make a cajillion, so I may make one loaf and the rest muffins. Maybe that would work!


----------



## SierraCook (Oct 14, 2007)

Bumping up because it is that pumpkin time of the year!  Happy Fall!!


----------



## PA Baker (Oct 15, 2007)

Good call, Sierra!  I just bought a couple cans of pumpkin at the store yesterday for just that reason! 

(by the way, it's good to see you here agin!)


----------

